#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  احكام التجويد ..دروس

## Proud_Muslimah

السلام عليكم :: 
هنا كم حكم من احكام التجويد ومن الله التوفيق..........
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مبادئ علم التجويد
    على كل من شرع في تعلم علم من العلوم أن يعرف مبادئ العشرة ؛ ليكون على بينة مما يتعلم، وهذه المبادئ - كما قال الصبان- هي :
 * إن مبـــادئ كل علــم عشــرة          الحــد والموضوع ثم الثمــــرة 
    وفضلـــه ونسبـــة والواضــع          والاسم الاستمداد حكم الشارع 
    مسائل والبعض بالبعض اكتفى        ومن درى الجميع جاز الشرفا* 
     أولا : الحد ( التعريف ) 
     تعريف التجويد لغة : التحسين  والإتقان، يقال جودت الشيء تجويدا أي : حسنته تحسينا 
     وفي الإصطلاح [ استعمال أهل العلم المختصين فيه ] : 
       هو إخراج كل حرف من مخرجه وإعطاؤه حقه ومستحقه من الصفات ومعرفة الوقوف .
       فحق الحرف من الصفات :أي اللازمة الثابتة التي لا تنفك عنه بحال كالاستعلاء والاستفال.......... 
       ومستحقه : أي من الصفات العارضة التي تعرض له في بعض الأحوال وتنفك عنه في البعض الآخر ،لسبب من الأسباب كالمد والقصر والاظهار والإدغام ........إلى غير ذلك .
      ثانيا : موضوعه :
      الألفاظ القراء نية، من حيث إعطاء  الحروف حقها ومستحقها بحيث لا تخرج عما قرره العلماء .
      ثالثا : الثمرة أو الغاية :
       صون اللسان عن اللحن في ألفاظ القرآن الكريم .
       أعني إتقان ألفاظ القرآن الكريم حال النطق بها على الصفة المتلقاة من إمام القراء أفضل من نطق بالضاد نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
      ولا يبلغ القارئ درجة المتقنين لهذا الفن إلا بالتمرين المتواصل ، بحضرة معلم ضابط متقن ،ولذلك قال ابن الجزري  - رحمه الله –  : 
                                                وليس بينه  وبين تركه        إلا رياضة امرئ بفكه 
       رابعا : فضله :
       من أشرف العلوم وأفضلها ، لتعلقه بكتاب الله تعالى ،الذي هو أشرف كتاب وأفضل كلام ، كما أن تعلمه يعين المسلم على تلاوة القرآن حق تلاوته .
       خامسا : نسبته : 
       أحد العلوم الشرعية المتعلقة بالقرآن الكريم .
       سادسا : واضعه : 
       1-  من الناحية العلمية التطبيقية : هو وحي من عند الله تعالى ،إذ أن الله سبحانه أرسل وحيه إلى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه الصفة ، فلا اجتهاد للنبي فيها البتة ولا لجبريل كذلك، بل هي صفة كلام الله تعالى بالقرآن ،أداها جبريل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما تعلمها وسمعها من رب العزة والجلال دون زيادة أو نقصان، وهكذا أخذها أصحابه رضي الله عنهم فمن بعدهم حتى وصلنا وهو كذلك على تلك الهيئة والصفة ، مصداقا لقوله تعالى : ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون )
       2- أما واضعه من الناحية النظرية ( واضع قواعده وأصوله ) : فقيل :أبو الأسود الدؤلي وقيل : الخليل بن أحمد ، وقيل :أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام وقيل غيره .
      وهذه القواعد التي وضعها علماء التجويد والقراءات ليست من الابتداع في دين الله في شيء ، بل هي من المصالح
المرسلة ، التي يحفظ بها لسان العرب من اللحن في كتاب الله وحتى يقرأ كلام الله تعالى مجودا مرتلا كما أمر الله ورسوله لا أن يقرأ على ما تهوى الأنفس ، وما اعوجت به بعض الألسن، وما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب كما هو مقرر في علم
الأصول، وإنما وضع العلماء هذه القواعد عندما فشا اللحن في لسان العرب بسبب اختلاطهم بالأعاجم فوضعوا هذه القواعد لئلا يدب التحريف والتبديل في كتاب الله ، ومثل ذلك نَقط المصحف وشكله وضبطه ، فجزى الله علماءنا وأئمتنا عن القرآن وأهله خير الجزاء .
      سابعا :اسمه :
      علم التجويد 
      ثامنا : استمداداته :
      من القرآن الكريم : من قوله تعالى ::(:  ورتل القرآن ترتيلا) 
      ومن السنة النبوية :من كيفية قرآءة الرسول     وكيفية قراءة الصحابة ومن كيفية قراءة التابعين ...إلى أن وصل إلينا بالتواتر .


      تاسعا : حكمه : 
     1- التجويد العملي :أعني تلاوة القرآن تلاوة مجودة كما أنزلت على النبي    فهي واجبة وجوبا عينيا على كل مكلف يريد قراءة القرآن الكريم، سواء كان ذكرا أم أنثى، وذلك للأمر به في القرآن المجيد والسنة النبوية و إجماع علماء الإسلام من السلف والخلف إلا من شذ ولا عبرة بالشواذ. 
     أما القرآن:
أ- قوله تعالى : " ورتل القرآن ترتيلا " .
والترتيل : تجويد الحروف ومعرفة الوقوف، وهذا تفسير علي رضي الله أحد الخلفاء الراشدين والأئمة المهديين الذين أمرنا باتباع سنتهم وسبيلهم. ومعلوم أن تجويد الحروف لا يكون بغير معرفة أحكام القراءة واتباع صفة القراءة المتلقاة من صاحب الرسالة إمام القراء قاطبة إنسهم وجنهم عربهم وعجمهم محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
    والأمر في الآية على الوجوب ( كما هو مذهب جمهور علماء الأصول ) : إذ الأمر يقتضي الوجوب إلا لقرينة تصرفه عن ذلك للندب كما هو مقرر في علم أصول الفقه ،ولا يعلم قرينة تصرف هذا الأمر في الآية من الوجوب إلى الندب، فيبقى الأمر على الأصل وهو الوجوب .
      ب- قوله تعالى : " الذين ءا تيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته " 
      وحق التلاوة : لا يكون من غير تجويد و حسن أداء، إذ بدونها يذهب حق التلاوة، وتصبح التلاوة هذرمة وفحشا وتعسفا في الأداء والقراءة ، فإن كلام الله تعالى ليس كسائر كلام البشر، فكلام الله له صفة يتلى بها لا يجوز العدول عنها .
      وقد مدح ا لله سبحانه في الآية السابقة عباده الذين يقرؤون القرآن حق قراءته ويتلونه حق تلاوته وفي هذا إشارة إلى وجوب اتباع صفة التلاوة التي نزل بها جبريل عليه السلام على النبي وتلقتها الأمة منه .
      ومفهوم المخالفة من الآية : ذم من لا يحسن تلاوة القرآن ولا يراعي أحكام التجويد عند التلاوة . 
      ج- قوله تعالى :" ورتلناه ترتيلا  " .
      ففي الآية بيان الله أن الترتيل صفة تكلم الله تعالى بالقرآن ، فمن قرأ القرآن مرتلا فإنما تلاه على نحو ما رتله الله سبحانه  و أمر بترتيله ، وبذلك  أوحى به الله إلى جبريل ونقله إلى النبي وعلمه النبي أصحابه وهكذا أخذها التابعون حتى وصلت إلينا بدون تبديل أو تحريف .
      فالترتيل في قوله تعلى :" ورتلناه ترتيلا " صفة أولية لكلام الله، غير مخلوقة، هذا معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة من السلف                                  فيجب القراءة بهذه الصفة المتلقاة عن رب العزة والجلال . 
        أما الأدلة من السنة فكثيرة منها:
1-	سئل أنس رضي الله عنه  كيف كانت قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال: كانت مدا مدا ، ثم قرأ " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " . يمد " بسم الله " ويمد   ب "الرحمن " ويمد ب"الرحيم ". رواه البخاري 
2-	عن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقطع قراءته يقول : ( الحمد لله رب العالمين ) ثم يقف ثم يقول ( الرحمن الرحيم ) ثم يقف  
وفي هذا فائدة وهي : سنية الوقوف على رأس الآية.  
3-سئلت أم سلمة رضي الله عنها عن قراءة الرسول وصلاته فقال ما لكم وصلاته ؟ ثم نعتت قراءته فإذا هي تنعت قراءة مفسرة ، حرفا حرفا .
     4- ومن أقوى الأدلة على الوجوب: أن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه كان يقرئ رجلا فقرأ الرجل " إنما الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين " مرسلة، فقال ابن مسعود : ما هكذا أقرأنيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : كيف أقرأكها يا أبا عبد الرحمن ؟! فقال :" للفقرآء والمساكين " فمدها .
      يقول الشيخ العلامة المرصفي : فابن مسعود الذي كان أشبه الناس سمتا ودلا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنكر على الرجل أن يقرأ كلمة " الفقراء " من غير مد، ولم يرخص له في تركه مع أن فعله وتركه سواء في عدم التأثير على دلالة الكلمة ومعناها ، ولكن لأن القراءة سنة متبعة يأخذها الآخر عن الأول كما قال ذلك زيد بن ثابت واستفاض النقل عنه. فدل ذلك على وجوب تعلم التجويد واتباع أحكامه عند التلاوة لدلالة مثل هذا النص بالجزء على الكل .
        أما الإجماع  :
         فقد قال الشيخ محمد مكي نصر رحمه الله : فقد اجتمعت الأمة المعصومة من الخطأ على وجوب التجويد من زمن النبي  إلى زماننا ولم يختلف فيه أحد منهم . 1.هـ 
       ومن  خالف الإجماع شمله الوعيد الشديد في قوله تعالى :" ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ومأواه جهنم وساءت مصيرا "
2-	التجويد العلمي ( النظري )   أي معرفة قواعده وأحكامه العلمية : فحكمه  فرض كفاية . بدليل قوله تعالى :" فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين ولينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم لعلهم يحذرون " 


     عاشرا : مسائله :
     قواعده التجويدية من الأحكام المعروفة، كقولنا : كل نون ساكنة بعدها همزة وجب إظهارها.

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

اللحن وأنواعه 

             أخذنا أن من ثمرة علم التجويد : صون اللسان عن اللحن في لفظ القرآن الكريم . 
            واللحن هنا معناه : الخطأ والميل عن الصواب في القرءاة 
            وينبغي لقارئة القرآن أن لا تلحن في قراءتها
            قال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه  ::(:  والذي نفسي بيده إن حق تلاوته أن يحل حلاله  ويحرم حرامه، ويقرأه كما أنزله     الله،  ولا يحرف الكلم عن مواضعه ).
             وينقسم اللحن إلى قسمين : 
            1- اللحن الجلي : 
             تعريفه : هو خلل يطرأ على الألفاظ فيخل بعرف القراءة ، سواء أخل بالمعنى أم لم يخل ، كتغيير حركة بأخرى ،أو إبدال حرف بآخر.
           * كقراءة ( الحمد لله ) ب( الهمد لله ) وهذا لحن يخل بعرف القراءة وبالمعنى فإن الهمد من الموت والسكون والجدب كقوله تعالى :" ترى الأرض هامدة " 
           *  قراءة : " صرا ط الذين أنعمت عليهم " بضم التاء بدلا من فتحها، فإنه يخل بالمعنى وبعرف القراءة . 
           *  قراءة : " لم يلد ولم يولد " بضم الدال بدلا من فتحها إذ أخل بعرف القراءة فقط . 
          سمي جليا : لأنه ظاهر وواضح يعرفه علماء القراءة وغيرهم من العامة. 
          أسبابه : عدم إلمام القارئ بقواعد اللغة العربية الأساسية  لضعف منذ الصغر بالقراءة الصحيحة وقواعد اللغة ،أو أن تكون القارءة من الناطقات بغير العربية. 
          حكمه : التحريم خاصة إذا تعمده القارئ أو تساهل فيه . 
          فمن قدرت على تصحيح كلام الله تعالى باللفظ العربي الفصيح وعدلت إلى اللفظ الفاسد العجمي أو النبطي القبيح استغناء بنفسها واستبدادا برأيها وحدسها واتكالا على ما ألف حفظها استكبارا عن الرجوع إلى عالم يوقفها على صحيح لفظه فإنها مقصرة بلا شك وآثمة بلا ريب وغاشة بلا مرية  
 2- اللحن الخفي :
   تعريفه :هو خلل يطرأ على الألفاظ فيخل بالعرف دون المعنى لكن لا يعرفه إلا أهل الفن . 
        سمي خفيا: لأن معناه غير واضح للعامة ومستتر، لا يعرفه إلا العالم بأحكام التجويد .
        وهو متفاوت فبعضه يعرفه كل مجود: كتغليظ اللامات وترك الإدغام والإخفاء وتشديد المخفف وقصر الممدود ومن                 المقصور. 
        وبعضه لا يعرفه إلا الضابطون الحذاق من أهل الفن مثل : عدم ضبط مقادير المدود تماما بنقص درجة أو أقل أو كثر
 أو عدم مساواة المنفصل تارة 4-2 .
       أسبابه : عدم الدراية بالترتيل السليم والنطق الصحيح ، ولا يمكن تحسينه إلا بالقراءة على ضابط متقن . 
       حكمه : مختلف فيه إذا تعمده حرام ،وقيل مكروه .

                             أركان القراءة الصحيحة ومراتبها

       أركان القراءة الصحيحة : 
أ-	موافقة القراءة لوجه من وجوه اللغة العربية: 
      فمثلا : لاختلاف وجوه الاعراب" ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم "  هناك وجه لحفص .على أن لا للنفي والفعل تسأل فعل مضارع مبني للمجهول مرفوع بالضمة وهناك وجه لغير حفص على أن لا للنهي والفعل تسأل  فعل مضارع مجزوم بلا الناهية وعلامة جزمه السكون ، فالوجهان موافقان للغة العربية .
              اختلاف الأسماء في الإفراد والتثنية والجمع . مثل : ( مسكين )  أو ( مساكين ) 
              الاختلاف بالنقص والزيادة مثل : ( وسارعوا ...) أو( سارعوا ...) بإثبات الواو أو حذفها .
              الاختلاف في تصريف الأفعال : مثل : ( ومن تطوع ....) أو ( ومن يطوع ... ) 
              التقديم والتأخير مثل : ( قتلوا وقتلوا ( أو قتلوا وقتلوا ) 
              اختلاف اللهجات مثل التسهيل والتحقيق والتفخيم والترقيق والإمالة والإظهار والإدغام .
2- موافقة القراءة للرسم العثماني ولو احتمالا 
      والمقصود بقوله : ولو احتمالا : أي ما يحتمله رسم المصحف العثماني مثل كلمة ( ملك ) 
 فيحتمل اثبات الألف اللفظية فتقرأ ( مالك ) أو عدم اثباتها فتقرأ ( ملك ) . 
       إذن لابد للقارئ من معرفة طرف من علم الرسم 
  فمثلا : * هناك حروف موجودة في الرسم لكن نثبتها في حال الوقف دون الوصل .
                مثل : ألف المد المحذوفة للتخلص من التقاء الساكنين ( ولا الضالين ) 
            * هناك حروف موجودة في الرسم لكن نثبتها في الإبتداء دون الوصل مثل همزة الوصل ( ولا الضالين ) 
            * هناك حروف موجودة في الرسم لكن يقرؤها بغير ما رسمت مثل كلمة ( الصلوة )   .........وكثير غير هذا .    
3-	صحة السند بل تواتره:
     أي أن يأخذ القراءة عن شيخ متقن فطن، لم يتطرق إليه اللحن واتصل سنده إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، بخلاف من أخذ من الكتب وترك الرجوع إلى الشيوخ فإنه يعجز بلا محالة عن الأداء الصحيح ويقع في التحريف الذي لا يصح به القراءة ولا توصف به التلاوة .
وقد سبق أن ذكرت أن الأخذ بالتجويد واجب في قراءة القرآن ، ولا يتم هذا بمجرد أخذه من كتب التجويد بل لا بد له من الرجوع إلى الشيوخ المتقنين والسماع والمشافهة منهم وأن يكون هؤلاء الشيوخ اتصل سندهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث أن هناك أمورا لا تدرك إلا بالسماع منهم ورياضة الفك عليها المرة تلو المرة كالادغام والإخفاء والمد والقصر .
                       ومن يأخذ العلم عن شيخ مشافهة                  يكن عن الزيغ والتصحيف في حرم 
                      ومن يكن آخذا للعلـم من صحــف                   فـعلمــه عـنـد أهـل الـعلــم كـالـعـدم 
     وهذا الركن شرط لصحة الركنين السابقين ، أي لا يصحان إلا بهذا الشرط .

  الرواية التي هي محل الدراسة : 
                                                                جبريل عليه السلام 
                                                        النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
الصحابي        :   علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه                        عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه 
كبار التابعين    :   أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي                                     زر بن حبيش 
صغار التابعين  :                أبو بكر عاصم بن أبي النجود ابن بهدلة الكوفي 
الـــــــــــراوي  :   حفص بن سليمان الكوفي                                   أبو بكر شعبة بن عياش 
الطريقــــــــــة   :   1- الشاطبية      2-  طيبة النشر . 
              وقراءتنا برواية حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية .

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

الإستعاذة

       معنى أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم :
       أي ألتجئ وأعتصم وأتحصن  بهذا  الرب العلي الكبير من شر الشيطان . 
       وال في  " الشيطان " قال أهل العلم: أنها للجنس، فهي تشمل جنس الشيطان كله، وليس الشيطان الذي أبى السجود لآدم فقط .
  ففي مسند الإمام أحمد عن أبي ذر     قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أبا ذر تعوذ بالله من شياطين الإنس       والجن " فقلت : أو للإنس شياطين ؟ نعم " .
      فهذه الكلمة على صغرها وقصرها فإنها كبيرة الأهمية ، فالله تعالى يرشد العبد أن يستعيذ به من هذا المخلوق . 
      قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : ( إن الاستعاذة طهارة للفم مما كان يتعاطاه من الرفث واللغو وتطييب له )
      فكأنه يقول  : اللهم لا قدرة لي على دفع هذا الشيطان الذي يعجزي عن قراءة القران ويصرفني عن تدبر معانيه، فادفعه عني ،فهو يستجير بجناب الله من الشيطان الرجيم أن يضره في دينه أو دنياه أو يصرفه عن فعل ما أمر به أو يحدثه بفعل ما نهي عنه .
      صيغتها :   
     1-   الصيغة المختارة " أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " التي ورد الأمر بها في القرآن 
     2-   أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم 
     3-   أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه ونفخه ونفثه 
     4-   أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزه ونفخه ونفثه وهمزه 
           هذه الصيغ  وردت عن النبي بنص صحيح و ذكرها الشيخ الألباني  راجعي صفة صلاة النبي للألباني .   

        والاستعاذة ليست من القرآن بالإجماع .

      حكمها :
        اتفق العلماء على أن الاستعاذة مطلوبة ممن يريد القراءة .
        واختلفوا هل هي واجبة أو مندوبة ؟  
        و الجمهور :على أنها مندوبة عند البدء بالقراءة ،وحملوا الأمر في قوله تعالى( فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله ....) على الندب بحيث لو تركها القارئ لا يأثم . 
        وقال بعضهم :إنها واجبة، وحملوا الأمر في الآية على الوجوب ،وعلى مذهبهم  لو تركها القارئ يكون آثما. 

      محلها : قبل الشروع في القرءاة 

      أحوالها : 
             إما الجهر بها أو الاسرار بها.  

        س: متى يجهر القارئ بالاستعاذة ؟
1-	 إذا كان القارىء يقرأ وسط جماعة وكان هو المبتدئ بالقراءة .
2-	 إذا كان القارىء يقرأ جهرا وكان هناك من يستمع لقراءته .   
     وجه الجهر بها :حتى ينصت للقراءة من أولها فلا يفوته شيء منها؛ لأن التعوذ شعار القراءة وعلامتها. 

   س:  متى يستحب إخفاء الإستعاذة ؟
1-	إذا كان يقرأ وسط جماعة ولو يكن هو المبتدئ . 
2-	إذا كان يقرأ خاليا سواء سرا أو جهرا وليس هناك من يستمع لقراء ته .
3-	 إذا كان يقرأ في الصلاة و لاسيما الصلاة جهرية .    
      وجه الإسرار بها : ليحصل الفرق بين ماهو قرآن وما ليس بقرآ ن . 



     س: إذا قطع القارئ قراءته ثم عاد إليها ما الحكم ؟
               1- إذا كان لعذر طارئ كعطاس أو تنحنح أو كلام يتعلق بمصلحة القراءة : لا يعيد الاستعاذة
           2-  لو قطعها لأمر أجنبي إعراضا عن القراءة  ككلام لا تعلق له بالقراءة ولو لرد السلام : يستأنف الإستعاذة
          أي يعيدها. 

 س:  ما أوجه الإتيان بالاستعاذة مع أول السورة        
      عندنا :  ( الإستعاذة - البسملة - أول السورة) 
      إذن هناك 4 أوجه :         
          1-  قطع الجميع .
          2-  وصل الجميع . 
          3-  قطع الأول ووصل الثاني بالثالث . 
          4- وصل الأول بالثاني وقطع الثالث .

       س:  ماأوجه الاتيان بالاستعاذة مع أول سورة براءة؟
             ( الاستعاذة – أول سورة براءة) 
            هناك وجهان :          
            1- وصلهما        2- قطعهماا 

       س :  ما  أوجه الابتداء من أثناء السورة ؟
          للقارئ التخيير في أن يأتي بالبسملة أولا يأتي بها ، والإتيان بها أفضل؛ لما يترتب عليه من الفضل والأجر ، ويتأكد الإتيان بالبسملة إذا كان أول الآية اسم من أسماء الله،أو ضمير يعود عليه، أو صفة من صفاته سبحانه، أو اسم من أسماء الرسول أو ضمير يعود عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم. مثل : (هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو )  (محمد رسول الله)  
         أ-  فإذا أتى بالبسملة :
                  فله نفس الأوجه الأربعة في الإبتداء من أول السورة .
               ب- إذا لم يأت بالبسملة :
                      فعنده ( استعاذة – أول الآية )   
                      فيكون له وجهان :       
               1-  الوقف على الاستعاذة والإبتداء بأول الآية . 
          2- وصلهما ، بشرط لا يكون أولها اسم من أسماء أوضمير أو اسم من أسماء الرسول أو ضمير يعود عليه . 


البسملة
 معناها : 
      هي مصدر للفعل بسمل : أي قال: ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) ، كما يقال حسبل إذا قال  ::(:  حسبي الله ) ، أو
 حو قل إذا قال ::(:  لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله)
 وبسم الله:  جار ومجرور، لا بد لهما من متعلق، وهو محذوف تقديره : في كل فعل بحسبه. فمثلا إذا أردت اللبس وقلت : بسم الله فإن تقديره : باسم الله البس وإذا أردت القراءة بسم الله أقرأ .
وقيل المقدر واحدا وهو : ( بسم الله أبدأ .........) 

        صيغتها : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
   محلها : عند الإبتداء بأول السورة ما عدا براءة .

 حكمها :  لا خلاف في كونها بعض آية من سورة النمل 
  ومذهب حفص عن عاصم أنها واجبة عند أول السور ما عدا براءة ،  لماذا؟
  عن ابن عباس قال : سألت عليا رضي الله عنهما  لم لم تكتب البسملة في أول براءة ؟ فقال : لأن ( بسم الله )، وبراءة ليس فيها أمان لأنها نزلت بالسيف ،ولا تناسب بين الأمان والسيف . 

      س : ما أوجه الجمع بين سورتين  ؟ 

         أ-  إذا كان ترتيبها نفس ترتيب المصحف :
         ( آخر السورة السابقة -  البسملة -  أول السورة اللاحقة ) 
           فيه 3 أوجه : 1- وصل الجميع              2- قطع الجميع           3- قطع الأول ووصل الثاني بالثالث 
والوجه الذي هو وصل الأول بالثاني والوقف عليها  ممتنع بالاتفاق. لماذا ؟ لأن البسملة جعلت لأوائل السور لا لأواخرها 
         ب – الأولى متأخرة عن السورة الثانية حسب ترتيب المصحف :
            فيه وجهان فقط : 1- قطع الجميع .  
                                 2- قطع الأول ووصل الثاني بالثالث . 


          س : ما أوجه الجمع بين الأنفال وبراءة؟
              ( آخر سورة الأنفال – أول براءة ) 

             فيه 3 أوجه :

         1-  وصل عليم ببراءة مع بيان الإعراب و مراعاة أحكام التجويد . 
         2-  الوقف على عليم والإبتداء بأول براءة .
         3-  السكت على ( عليم ) سكتة لطيفة دون تنفس والإبتداء ( ببراءة )

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

درس أحكام الميم الساكنة 

 تعريف الميم الساكنة :
هي الميم التي يكون سكونها ثابت في الوصل والوقف وتقع في الاسم والفعل والحرف وتأتي متوسطة ومتطرفة 0
 الميم الساكنة الإخفاء الشفوي :
 لها ثلاثة أحكام : الإخفاء والإدغام والإظهار 
أولا :الاخفاء الشفوي 
1- تعريفه : تقدم تعريفه الإخفاء
2- تسميته : سمي شفويا لخروجه من الشفتين 0
3- حروفه : الباء 
4- سببه : التجانس في المخرج والإشتراك في أكثر الصفات 0
الأمثلة : " أم بظاهر "  - " فاحكم بينهم " 
كيفية أدائه : بتبعيض الميم وذلك بترك فرجة بين الشفتين أي بتلامس ما بين الشفتين ومراعاة عدم انطباقهما مع بقاء الغنة 0 
ثانيا : الإدغام الشفوي :
1- تعريفه : هو إدغام متماثلين صغير كامل بغنة لأن الحرف الأول ساكن والثاين متحرك 0
2- تسميته : يسمى إدغاما شفويا لخروجه من الشفتين 0
3- حروفه : الميم 0
4- سببه : التماثل 0
الأمثلة : " كم من " -  " المر " 
ثالثا : الإظهار الشفوي :
1- تسميته : يسمى شفويا لخروج الميم الساكنة المظهرة من الشفتين 0
2-سببه : التباعد بين مخرج الميم وأكثر مخارج حروف الإظهار 0
3- حروفه : ما تبقى من الحروف الهجائية بعد إخراج حرفي الباء والميم 
   مثال :" الحمد لله "  وعددها 26 حرفا 0
* يكون الإظهار أشد عند الواو والفاء خوفا من أن يسبق اللسان إلى إخفائها لأن الواو متجانسة مع الميم في المخرج والفاء متقاربة مع الميم في المخرج مثال :" لهم فيها " - " أنفسكم ولكم " 0
                 هذا وبالله التوفيق


درس أحكام النون  الساكنة و التنوين

 تعريف النون الساكنة:
    هي النون التي سكونها ثابت في الوصل والوقف والخط واللفظ وتقع في الأسماء والأفعال      
 ( متوسطة ومتطرفة ) وفي الحروف ( متطرفة فقط ) وهي أصلية في الكلمة 0 
  تعريف التنوين : 
     هو نون  ساكنة زائدة تلحق آخر الاسم وصلا ولفظا وتفارقه خطا ووقفا 0
     ملاحظة : وقد اتصلت بالفعل في موضعين ( وليكونا ) و ( ولنسفعا ) وهي في هذه الحالة ليست تنوينا ولكن هي نون توكيد ولكن تأخذ حكم التنوين في الوقف اتباعا لرسم المصحف 0

   الأمور التي تخالف فيها النون الساكنة التنوين :
1- النون الساكنة تقع في وسط الكلمة وفي آخرها التنوين لا يقع إلا في آخر الكلمة 0
2- النون الساكنة تقع في الأسماء والأفعال والحروف التنوين لا يقع إلا في آخر الأسماء فقط 0
3- النون الساكنة ثابتة في الوصل والوقف ،أما التنوين لا يثبت إلا في الوصل أما في الوقف : إذا كان تنوينا منصوبا يبدل إلى ألف مد وإذا كان تنوينا مرفوعا أو مجرورا يحذف 0
4- النون الساكنة تكون ثابتة في الخط واللفظ ، أما التنوين لا يثبت إلا في اللفظ ولكن علامة وجوده إضافة حركة أخرى للحرف الأخير من جنس حركته : فإذا كان الحرف الأخير مضموما تضاف ضمة أخرى مثل ( غفور ) وهكذا في الفتحة والكسرة  
5- النون الساكنة تكون أصلية ( من نفس بنية الكلمة ) أما التنوين فهو نون ساكنة زائدة 0 

   للنون الساكنة والتنوين أربعة أحكام : 
            الإظهار ، الإدغام  ، والإقلاب ، والإخفاء 0
  1-  الإظهار :
   تعريفه : هو إخراج كل حرف من مخرجه من غير غنة في الحرف المظهر 
    أو فصل الحرف الأول عن الثاني من غير سكت عليه ( والتعريف الثاني أعم ) 
  المقصود من كلمة بغير غنة في التعريف : أي بغير غنة ظاهرة مقدارها حركتين وهو  لايمنع من وجود أصل الغنة في النون المظهرة ولو تنوينا أو للميم لأنها صفة لا زمة لهما 0
   حروف الإظهار : ( الهمزة  - الهاء - العين - الحاء  - الغين - الخاء  ) 
فإذا وقع حرف من الحروف الستة السابقة التي تسمى بحروف الحلق بعد النون الساكنة ( في كلمة أو كلمتين ) أو بعد التنوين ( ولا يكون إلا في كلمتين ) وجب إظهار النون الساكنة أو التنوين
 ويسمى هذا الإظهار : إظهارا لظهور النون الساكنة والتنوين عند ملاقاتها للحروف الحلقية 
وحلقيا  لخروج حروفه  من الحلق 0
 كيف يؤدى الإظهار : بإخراج كل حرف من مخرجه 0
سبب الإظهار الحلقي : هو بعد مخرج النون عن مخرج الحروف الستة الحلقية
 ولها ثلاثة مراتب أقصاها في الهمزة والهاء وأوسطها في العين والحاء وأدناها في الغين والخاء 0
الأمثلة : أقصاها :  " من آمن "      مع الهمزة 
                         من  هاجر      مع الهاء 
           أوسطها:     أنعم             مع العين 
                         من  حكيم       مع الحاء 
           أدناها        من  غل        مع الغين 
                         المنخنقة         مع الخاء 
لاحظي وجود سكون تشبه رأس الحاء على النون الساكنة في حالة الإظهار، ولا حظي شكل التنوين وتماثله بحركاته 0
2- الإدغام  : 
هو : إلتقاء حرف ساكن بحرف متحرك بحيث يصير الحرفان حرفا واحدا مشددا .
حروفه :  في كلمة ( يرملون ) 
شرطه : أن يكون في كلمتين 0
أنواعه : 1-  الإدغام بغنة        مع : الياء والنون والميم والواو 0
           2- الإدغام بغيرغنة    مع :اللام والراء  0
           وسواء كان الإدغام بغنة أو بغير غنه ينقسم إلى قسمين : 
          1-  إدغام كامل    2- إدغام ناقص 
     الإدغام الكامل  مع  : النون   ، الراء  ، الميم  واللام 0
     الإدغام الناقص مع : الواو   والياء  0
الأمثلة مع النون الساكنة  والتنوين : 
 مع الياء : " إن  يقولون "  " يومئذ يوفيهم "     إدغام ناقص بغنة 
 مع الراء : " من  رزق "   "رءوف رحيم "     إدغام كامل بغير غنة 
 مع الميم :  "من ماء "       " كتاب مبين "       إدغام  كامل بغنة للمدغم فيه 
 مع اللام : "ولكن لا يشعرون"" هدى للمتقين "  إدغام كامل بغيرغنة
 مع الواو : " من  ولي " " ولي ولا واق "         إدغام ناقص بغنة للمدغم 
مع النون  : " إن  نشأ "" ملكا نقاتل "              إدغام كامل بغنة للمدغم فيه 
ملاحظات هامة : 
   شرط إدغام النون الساكنة في حروف ( يرملون ) : أنه لا يأتي إلا في كلمتين ، فإذا جاءت  أحد حروف الإدغام بعد النون الساكنة في كلمة واحدة وجب إظهار النون الساكنة ويسمى إظهار مطلق وذلك في الكلمات الآتية : 
"  دنيا "   ،  " بينان " ،  صنوان "  ، "  قنوان " 
يسمى مطلقا : لأنه ليس إظهارا حلقيا وليس من الحروف الشفوية 0 
3- الإقلاب :
هو : جعل حرف مكان آخر مع مراعاة بقاء الغنة والإخفاء في الحرف المقلوب 0
حروفه :  حرف الباء فقط 0
كيف يتم الإقلاب : " أنبئوني "  تقرأ " أمبئوني " 
                       " من بعدهم  " تقرأ  ممبعدهم "
     ويتم ذلك كما يلي :
1- قلب النون الساكنة أو التنوين ميما خالصة لفظا لا خطا بحيث  لا يبقى أثر بعد ذلك للنون الساكنة أو التنوين 0
2- إخفاء هذه الميم عند الباء 0
3- إظهار الغنة مع الإخفاء والغنة هنا صفة الميم المقلوبة لا صفة النون أو التنوين 0
سبب الإقلاب إلى ميم : 
هو مشاركة الميم للنون في الغنة وسائر  الصفات ومشاركة اليم للباء في المخرج 0 
4- الإخفاء  :
الإخفاء لغة  : الستر 
واصطلاحا : هو النطق بحرف ساكن عار من التشديد على صفة بين الإظهار والإدغام مع بقاء الغنة في الحرف الأول 0
كيفية أداء الإخفاء : 
هو أن يتحول مخرج النون من طرف اللسان إلى قرب مخرج حرف الإخفاء ويخذر القارئ عند أداء الإخفاء من إلصاق طرف لسانة في الثنايا العليا حتى لا تخرج نونا مظهرة وإنما يجب أن يكون  هناك تجاف بين طرف اللسان والثنايا العليا فيظل معلقا بين الفكين أي أن يجعل القارئ لسانه بعيدا عن مخرج النون الساكنة وقريبا من مخرج حرف الإخفاء 0 
حروف الإخفاء :    
هي خمسة عشر حرفا مجموعة في أول كلمات هذا البيت :
 صف ذا ثنا كم جاد شخص قد سما             دم طيبا زد في تقى ضع ظالما 
الأمثلة :      ينصرون 
مراتب الإخفاء : 
1- أشد إخفاءا : عند الطاء والتاء والدال ويكون الإخفاء قريبا من الإدغام لقرب مخرج هذه الحروف من مخرج النون 
2 أقل إخفاء : عند القاف والكاف ويكون الإخفاء قريبا من الإظهار لبعد مخرج هده الحرو ف  من مخرج النون 0
3- مرتبة متوسطة للإخفاء : عند الحروف العشرة الباقية 0
ووجه الإخفاء هنا :إن النون الساكنة والتنوين لم يبعدا عن حروف الإخفاء كبعدهما عن حروف الحلق حتى يجب الإظهار ولم يقربا منهن كقربهما من حروف الإدغام حتى يجب الإدغام فلما عدم البعد الموجب للإظهار والقرب الموجب للإدغام أعطي معهن حكما وسطا بين الإظهار والإدغام هو الإخفاء 0
             والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

أختي براود مسلمة .. جزاكي الله كل خير و بارك فيكي يا رب ..

تسلم ايدك .. انا من زمان نفسي اعمل الموضوع ده  بس  مكنشي فيه وقت ..
ربنا يخليكي .. انا راجعت كل الاحكام و ما شاء الله عليكي ممتاز ..

منتظرين باقي الدروس بقى  :;): 

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..

ملحوظة .. انا فصلت الموضوع و خليته مستقل علشان يكون خاص بالأحكام نفسها فقط .. ::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المــدود

 الأصل في المد :ما رواه البخاري في  صحيحه عن قتادة قال سألت أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عن قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : كان يمد مداً .
تعريف المد والقصر : 
المد في اللغة : الزيادة ومنه قوله تعالى : ( ويمددكم بأموال وبنين …) أي يزدكم .
في الاصطلاح : إطالة الصوت بحرف من حروف المد واللين أو بحرف من حروف اللين فقط .
حروف المد واللين :
الألف الساكنة المفتوح ما قبلها ( قال ) 
الياء الساكنة ا لمكسور ما قبلها (  قيل )
الواو الساكنة المضموم ما قبلها ( يقول ) 
رسمها في المصحف : خالية من السكون يضبطها حركة ما قبلها وحركة ما قبلها من جنسها .
حروف اللين : الواو والياء الساكنتين المفتوح ما قبلهما  ( السَّيْر ) ، ( الفَوْز ) .
رسمها في المصحف : ساكنتين سكون مظهر ( _ْ ) ما قبلهما مفتوح .
 أقسام المد : المد الأصلي ، والمد الطبيعي .

أولا : المد الأصلي ( الطبيعي ) : 
تعريفه : هو الذي لا تقوم ذات حروف المد إلا به ولا يتوقف على سبب من أسباب المد الفرعي بل يكفي فيه حرف المد واللين فقط  .
مسمياته وسبب التسمية : 
مد طبيعي : لأن صاحب الطبيعة السليمة لا ينقصه  ولا يزيده عن حركتين .
مد أصلي : لأنه أصل لجميع المدود . 
مد الصيغة : لأن صيغته أن يمد مقدار حركتين عند جميع القراء .
مد ذاتي : لأن ذات حرف المد لا تقوم إلا به .
أقسامه : مد طبيعي كلمي  -  و مد طبيعي حرفي .
القسم الأول : المد الطبيعي ( الكلمي ) : هو ما كان موجوداً في كلمة .
وأقسامه : 
1-	أن يكون ثابتاً في الوصل والوقف مثل : ( ينادونك ، قالوا لا تخف )
2-	أن يكون ثابتاً في الوصل فقط دون الوقف ، مثل : 
أ- صلة هاء الضمير الصغرى . 
( إن هذه  تذكرة ) في الوصل مد صلة صغرى يمد مقدار حركتين وفي الوقف يحذف .
ب_ المد الذي بعده سكون عارض لأجل الوقف . 
( العالمين )  في الوصل مد طبيعي بمقدار حركتين وفي الوقف مد عارض للسكون .
3-	أن يكون ثابتاً في الوقف فقط دون الوصل  ، مثل:
أ - الوقف على الكلمة الأولى أو الجزء الأول في المد الجائز المنفصل انفصال حقيقي . 
( قوا أنفسكم ) واو المد في الوصل : مد جائز منفصل يمد بمقدار 4 أو 5 حركات وفي الوقف مد طبيعي لزوال الهمزة يمد بمقدار حركتين .
ب– الوقف على مد الألفات وهي الألف التي فوقها سكون مستطيل وهي في ستة مواضع ( أنا ، لكنا ، الرسولا ،  السبيلا ، الظنونا ، قواريرا ) وتضاف إليها كلمة  (سلاسلا )  لكنها تنفرد بجواز الوجهين في الوقف ( المد الطبيعي أو حذفه ) 
أما الست الباقية فليس فيها في الوقف إلا المد الطبيعي وجميع السبع في حال الوصل تحذف فيهم الألف .
ج – مد العوض عن التنوين المنصوب بشرط ألا يكون التنوين المنصوب على همزة حتى لا ينصرف إلى المد الفرعي مثل ( دعاءا ) لأنه يكون حينئذٍ مد عوض عن التنوين شبيه بالبدل .
د- حرف المد المحذوف للتخلص من التقاء الساكنين 
( وعملوا الصالحات ) واو المد في الوصل : محذوفة لفظاً لا خطاً للتخلص من التقاء الساكنين وفي الوقف : مد طبيعي بمقدار حركتين .
القسم الثاني : المد الطبيعي ( الحرفي ) : 
        تعريفه : هو ما كان موجودا في حرف من حروف الهجاء المقطعة المبدوءة بها بعض السور 
شرطه  : 1- أن يكون هجاؤه في النطق على حرفين . 
2-ثانيهما حرف مد .
3-وليس بعده همزة أو سكون .
حروفه :  ( حي طهر ) 
 أمثلة  : ( حم ، كهيعص ، طه ، الـر )
 المد الفرعي :
تعريفه : هو المد الزائد عن المد الطبيعي لسبب من الأسباب الآتية :  أسباب معنوية  ، أسباب لفظية .  
و ليس لحفص عن عاصم مد بسبب المعنى و إنما أسباب لفظية فقط و هي الهمزة و السكون .
المدود التي سببها الهمزة : الواجب المتصل ، الجائز المنفصل و يكون إما انفصال حقيقي وحكمي  ، الصلة الكبرى ، مد البدل ( الأصلي أو الشبيه ) .
المدود التي سببها السكون : المد العارض للسكون ، مد اللين العارض للسكون ، 
  المد اللازم .
أحكام المد الفرعي : 
1- اللزوم  :  أي لزوم مده عند جميع القراء ست حركات .
2- الوجوب : لوجوب مده عند جميع القراء أكثر من حركتين .
1_ الجواز : أي لجواز قصره عند بعض القراء غير حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية أكثر من حركتين  .
مقدار المد الفرعي :  
التوسط : 4حركات = ألفين . 
  فويق التوسط 5حركات.
الإشباع : 6حركات = 3ألفات .
 أولا : أنواع المد الفرعي بسبب الهمزة : 
1_ المد الواجب المتصل : 
تعريفه : أن تقع همزة بعد المد واللين في كلمة واحدة .
حكمه : واجب لوجوب مده عند جميع القراء أكثر من حركتين .
لم سمي بالمتصل : لاتصال حرف المد والهمزة في كلمة واحدة .
مقدار مده :  4أو 5 حركات وصلاً ووقفاً والأشهر التوسط ( أولئك ) وإذا كانت الهمزة متطرفة وموقوف عليها وغير منونة بتنوين نصب مثل ( السماء ) في الوقف ففيه  المد 4أو 5حركات في الوصل أما في الوقف ففيه مد متصل عارض للسكون ولا يمكن قصره على حركتين وإنما يزاد فيه وجه الإشباع 6حركات فيمد 4أو 5حركات وجوباً ، أو 6حركات جوازاً .
 أمثلة عليه : أولئك ، السماء ، شفعاء . 
ملاحظة : سبب المد في المتصل : وجود الهمزة في حرف المد وحروف المد من الحروف الضعيفة بما فيها الخفاء فزيد في حروف المد لتقويتها لمجاورتها للهمزة المتوسطة لاجتماع صفتي الجهر والشدة .

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

1_ المد الجائز المنفصل : 
تعريفه : هو أن يقع بعد حرف المد واللين همزة بشرط انفصالها عنه فيكون حرف المد في آخر الكلمة الأولى والهمزة في بداية الكلمة الثانية .
حكمه : الجواز لجواز قصره عند بعض القراء على حركتين غير حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية .
منفصل : لانفصال حرف المد عن الهمزة – أي انفصال الشرط عن السبب- 
مقدار مده : عند حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية :
 4أو 5 حركات وصلاً والمقدم 4 حركات ، أما في الوقف فيدخل في المد الطبيعي الكلمي الثابت وقفاً ويمد مد طبيعي بمقدار حركتين وذلك لذهاب الهمزة – أي زوال سبب المد - .
أنواعه :  
الانفصال الحقيقي                                  الانفصال الحكمي 
1- أن يكون انفصال حرف المد عن       أن يكون انفصال حرف المد عن الهمزة في 
الهمزة في الحكم والرسم ( لأن حرف      الحكم فقط لا في الرسم ( لأن حرف المد 
المد ثابت في الرسم )                         غير ثابت رسما بل لفظي )  
2-مثاله (على ءاثارهم ، قوا أنفسكم        ( يـإبراهيم ،  هـؤلاء ) 
         في إبراهيم ) 
3- يكون في حروف المد الثلاثة           لا يكون إلا في ألف المد ولا يكون إلا في 
                                                ياء النداء وهاء التنبيه .
4- مقدار مده : 4أو5حركات و         مقدار مده : 4  أو 5حركات وصلا ووقفا  
 الأشهر (4) وصلاً                        لأنه لا يجوز أن تقف على ما اتصل رسماً     
 وأما وقفا يمد مد طبيعي حركتين .       فألف المد غير ثابتة في الرسم .
 ملاحظة : ينبغي على القارئ أن يساوي جميع المد المنفصل في قراءته وكذلك المتصل في      مقدار المد ، بمعنى أنه إذا مد المنفصل في الموضع الأول بمقدار 4حركات فلا بد أن يمده        بـ4حركات في الموضع الثاني ولا يصح ( 5) حركات رغم أنه جائز لأنه كما قيل : 
{ و اللفظ في نظيره كمثله } .
المد الجائز البدل : 
تعريفه : هو أن تتقدم الهمزة على حرف المد في كلمة واحدة .
سبب تسميته بالبدل : لأن  أصل الكلمة : همزة قطع الأولى متحركة والثانية ساكنة فسمي بدلا لإبدال الهمزة الثانية في أصل الكلمة إلى حرف مد من جنس حركة ما قبلها وهذا الإبدال ثابت في الرسم واللفظ وصلاً و ابتداءاُ .
مثال : ( ءادم ) أصلها ( أٍأٍدم ) فأبدلت الثانية إلى حرف من جنس حركة ما قبلها – ءادم – وكذلك الحال في ( إيمان )و ( أوتوا )  .
حكمه : الجواز لجواز مده عند بعض القراء غير حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية أكثر من حركتين .
مقدار مده : عند حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية : حركتين فقط بشرك إلا يأتي بعد حرف المد همزة أو سكون فإن جاء بعده همزة أو سكون يعلم بأقوى السببين للمد كما سيأتي .
المد الفرعي بسبب السكون :
أنواع السكون :
 أ- سكون عارض : سبب لمد جائز عارض للسكون أو مد لين عارض للسكون 
 ب-سكون لازم : سبب لمد لازم كلمي ( مثقل أو مخفف ) 
                                أو لازم حرفي ( مثقل أو مخفف )
 أولا : المد الفرعي بسبب السكون العارض : 
1-	المد الجائز العارض للسكون : 
تعريفه : هو أن يقع سكون عارض للوقف بعد حرف المد واللين في كلمة واحدة .
حكمه : الجواز – لجواز قصره على حركتين أو توسطه (4) أو إشباعه .
سبب تسميته بعارض للسكون : لأن السكون يكون معه في الوقف ويفارقه في الوصل 
مقدار مده عند حفص عن عاصم من طريق الشاطبية : 
2 أو 4 أو 6 = أي قصره أو توسطه أو إشباعه ألف  أو ألفين أو ثلاث ألفات .
أما إذا كان المد العارض للسكون أصله : مد واجب متصل مثل : العلماء . فلا يجوز قصره على حركتين وإنما يجب مده 4 أو 5 حركات ويسمى مد متصل عارض للسكون وإذا كان المد العارض للسكون آخره تاء التأنيث المربوطة مثل : ( الصلاة ، الزكاة ) ففيه وجهان في الوقف أما :
1-	مد جائز عارض للسكون يمد 2 أو 4 أو 5أو 6-حركات أو 
2-	مد لازم كلمي مخفف يمد بمقدار 6حركات لأن سكون الهاء ملازم له في حال الوقف .
  والمقدم في الآداء : وجه الإشباع فقط .
ثانيا : مد اللين الجائز العارض للسكون : 
تعريفه : أن يأتي سكون عارض للوقف بعد حرف اللين وحده في كلمة واحدة .
حكمه : المد الجائز العارض للسكون .
سبب تسميته مد لين : لوجود حرف اللين .
جائز : لجواز قصره أو توسطه أو إشباعه .
عارض للسكون : لأن السكون يعرض له في الوقف ويفارقه في الوصل .
مثاله : قريش ، خوف .
مقدار مده : في الوصل : هو إثبات حرف اللين فقط أقل من حركتين يضبط بالمشافهة وليس بمقدار حركتين .
في الوقف : يأخذ حكم المد العارض للسكون أي يمد بمقدار 2 أو 4 أو 6حركات .
ثانيا : المد الفرعي بسبب السكون اللازم : 
المد اللازم : أنواعه : 1- كلمي : مثقل أم مخفف
                       2-حرفي  : مثقل أم مخفف 
مقدار مده : 6حركات .               حكمه : اللزوم .
1- المد اللازم الكلمي المثقل : 
تعريفه : هو أن يقع سكون لازم – أصلي – في الوصل والوقف بعد حرف المد والين في كلمة واحدة ، وأن يكون هذا السكون مدغم – مشدد – 
أمثلة :  الضالين / ألف وبعده سكون أصلي في الوصل و الوقف مشدد في كلمة لأن أصل اللام المشددة ساكنة ومتحركة أدغمتا فصارا حرفا واحدا مشددا 
ءالذكرين : في إحدى الأوجه : ألف مد وبعده سكون مدغم أصلي في كلمة لأن أصل الذال المشددة لام شمسية وذال متحركة أدغمتا بسبب التقارب .
والوجه الثاني متصل في باب اجتماع همزتي ……
2-المد اللازم الكلمي المخفف : 
تعريفه :  أن يقع سكون أصلي في الوصل والقف بعد حرف المد واللين في كلمة واحدة وأن يكون هذا السكون مخفف أي غير مدغم وغير مشدد .
أمثلة : له مثال واحد في  القرآن ورد في موضعين في سورة يونس ( ءالئـن ) .
3-	المد اللازم الحرفي المثقل : 
تعريفه : هو أن يقع بعد حرف المد واللين سكون أصلي مدغم في حرف من الحروف الهجائية المقطعة المبدوء بها بعض سور القرآن الكريم .
ويشترط في هذا الحرف الذي يمد مدا لازما أن يكون هجاؤه على ثلاثة أحرف أوسطها حرف مد وآخرها حرف ساكن سكون أصلي .
أمثلة : الألف في هجاء اللام في   الـم  ، المـص  ، المر 
    الياء في هجاء السين في طسـم 
4-	المد اللازم الحرفي المخفف : 
تعريفه :هو أن يقع بعد حرف المد واللين .أو بعد حرف اللين وحده سكون أصلي غير مدغم ( مخفف) 
أمثلة : الألف في هجاء الكاف في  كهيعص 
الياء ( ياء اللين )  في هجاء العين في كهيعص 
حروف المد اللازم الحرفي في القرآن  مجموعة في : ( كم عسل نقص ) 
مراتب المدود الفرعية وما يترتب عليها : أقوى المدود : 
1-	المد اللازم ( 6حركات وصلا ووقفا ) 
2-	المد الواجب المتصل ( 4، 5 حركات وصلا ووقفا ويمكن  في الوقف ( 6) حركات .
3-	المد الجائز العارض للسكون : ( 2،4 ، 6 ) ثم مد اللين الجائز العارض للسكون .
4-	المد الجائز المنفصل : ( 4، 5) وصلا .
5-	المد البدل : ( 2) فقط .
يترتب على معرفة مراتب المدود الفرعية قاعدتان كليتان : 
القاعدة الأولى : 
إذا اجتمع مدان مختلفان في النوع فلا يخلو من أن يكون أحدهما ضعيفا والآخر قويا .فإن تقدم القوي على الضعيف ساوى الضعيف القوي ونزل عنه . وإن تقدم الضعيف على القوي ساوى القوي الضعيف وعلا عنه .
مثلا : ( كما ءامن السفهاء ) 
كما ءامن السفهاء  [ مد جائز منفصل يمد 4أو5 حركات ، ضعيف ] 
السفهاء  [ مد واحب متصل يمد 4أو5 حركات ، قوي ] 
وبالتالي يساوي القوي الضعيف ويعلو عنه فيصبح 3 أوجه لقراءة المدين وهي كالتالي: 
1-	4 للمنفصل و5 للمتصل 
2-	5للمنفصل و5 للمتصل 
3-	4للمنفصل 5 للمتصل 
القاعدة الثانية : 
إذا اجتمع سببان للمد الفرعي في حرف واحد فإن أحدهما يكون قويا والآخر ضعيفا وحينئذ يعمل بالسبب الأقوى ويلغي العمل بالضعيف .
مثال :    ( السوأى أن كذبوا  )  , ( ءامين )
ملاحظة : إذا اجتمع مدان متصلان أو منفصلان أو عارض للسكون أو ليس عارض للسكون أو أكثر من مدين فيجب التسوية في الكل حتى لو له وجهان أو أكثر من في الحركات .
مثال : وجوب التسوية في أواخر سورة الفاتحة فمثلا إذا مدت الياء في العالمين 4 يمد الباقي 4 وإذا قصرت على 2 يقصر الباقي على 2  وإذا مدت على 6يمد الباقي على 6 حركات .

و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

اختي براود .. مش عارف اشكرك ازاي على المجهود الرائع  .. بارك الله فيكي و جزاكي عنا خير الجزاء ..

تسلم ايدك بجد و يارت كلنا نستفيد من الدروس ..
و اللى عندو أي اسئلة خاصة بالموضوع ممكن يضيفها هنا ..

بالمناسبة ( في درس المد ) الحركة هي مقدار فرد و ثني الأصبع ..  ::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

اخي العزيز خالد بارك الله فيك على تشجيعك :: 
وجعله الله في ميزان من كتبه وقراءه واستفاد منه وتعلم منه اللهم امين
ولاتشكزني فقط ادعو لي...
اما ياخالد بخصوص مقدار الحركة فقد اجمع اهل العلم انهذه الطريقة ليست صحيحة لقياسها,,,لان ممكن شخص يقرا بسرعة والاخر ببطء والله اعلم ::rolleyes::

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

التفخيم والترقيق

معنى التفخيم :  تسمين صوت الحرف وتغليظه بحيث يمتلئ الفم بصدى صوت الحرف 0
معنى الترقيق : تخفيف صوت الحرف وتنحيفه 0 
وهي حروف الاستعلاء : " خص ضغط قظ "
ويلاحظ أن أقوى حرو ف الاستعلاء هي حروف الإطباق  ::(:  ص ، ض ، ط ، ظ ) 0 
مراتب التفخيم : 
1- أن يكون حرف الاستعلاء مفتوحاً وبعده ألف مد ( طاب ) 
2- أن يكون حرف الاستعلاء مفتوحاً وليس بعده ألف مد ( ضرب ) ، و يلحق به إذا كان ساكنا وما قبله مفتوح ( أتقتلون ) 
3- أن يكون حرف الاستعلاء مضموماً  ( خلقت ) ، و يلحق به إذا كان ساكنا وما قبله مضموم ( تصرفون ) 0
4- أن تكون حروف الإطباق (ص ، ض ، ط ، ظ ) مكسورة ( بصيرا ) ،  أو ساكنة ما قبلها مكسور( إصلاح )
5- أن تكون باقي حروف الاستعلاء (غ ، ق ، خ ) مكسورة ( قيل)  ، أو ساكنة ما قبلها مكسور ( يزغ )  
ملاحظة : تسمى المرتبة الأخيرة ( التفخيم النسبي ) 0
معنى التفخيم النسبي  : 
أن الحرف مرققاً بالنسبة لحروف الإطباق ومفخماً بالنسبة لحروف الاستيفال 0
حروفه :  ق  ، غ ، خ 0
ويستثنى من التفخيم النسبي : 
1- القاف الساكنة بعد كسر تفخم تفخيماً قوياً لأن فيها قلقلة ( نذقه ) 
2- الخاء الساكنة بعد كسر إذا أتى بعدها راء مفخمة تفخم تفخيماً قوياً  لتناسب الراء المفخمة بعدها :" إخراجا " و " قالت اخرج " عند الوصل 0

الحروف المفخمة تارة  والمرققة تارة : 
وهي : { ألف المد - اللام في لفظ الجلالة - الراء } 
ألف المد :
إن ألف المد تتبع ما قبلها من حيث التفخيم والترقيق : فإذا جاء قبلها حرف مفخم فخمت مثل : " طائفة " ، " يراءون " ، وإذا جاء قبلها حرف مرقق رققت مثل :" شاء " ، " جاء " 0
لللام في لفظ الجلالة : 
اللام دائماً مرققة ما عدا في لفظ الجلالة فلها حالتين :
1- تفخيم اللام : إذا جاء ما قبلها مضموماً أو مفتوحاً مثل :" شهد الله " ، عبدُ الله " 0 
2-  ترقق اللام : إذا جاء ما قبلها مكسورا مثل " بسم الله " 0
الراء : 
لها حالات من حيث التفخيم والترقيق
أولا : حالات تفخيم الراء : 
أ- أن تكون مفتوحة مثل :" ربنا " يراءون " 0
ب- أن تكون مضمومة مثل : " رزقنا " - " صابرون "  0
ج - أن تكون ساكنة قبلها مفتوح مثل :" ترفعوا "  ، مفتوح  " القدر " وقفاً 0 

د - أن تكون ساكنة قبلها مضموم مثل :" يرسل " ، أ و ساكنة ما قبلها ساكن ما قبله مضموم " العسر " وقفاً 0
هـ - أن تكون ساكنة بعد كسر عارض مثل :" أم ارتابوا " وصلاً ، أو كسر أصلي ليس معها في نفس الكلمة مثل :" الذي ارتضى " وصلاً 0
و - أن تكون ساكنة بعد همزة الوصل مثل :" اركعوا  "  ، " ارجعوا " ابتداءًا 0
ز - أن تكون ساكنة وبعدها حرف استعلاء غير مكسور في كلمة واحدة مثل : " فرقة " حتى لو كان ما قبلها كسر 0


 ثانياً : حالات ترقيق الراء :
ا - أن تكون مكسورة مثل : " رزقاً " - قريب " - " الفجر " وصلاً 0
ب - أن تكون ساكنة وما قبلها مكسور كسراً أصلياً وبعدها حرف استفال مثل :" مرية " 
ج - أن تكون ساكنة قبلها حرف استفال ساكن وما قبله  مكسور مثل :" السحر " وقفاً أما إذا كان الساكن المتوسط حصيناً مثل :" مصر " فالتفخيم هو الأشهر وقفاً 0
د - أن تكون ساكنة وقبلها ياء لين مثل :" السير " وقفا ، وإذا كانت ساكنة وقبلها ياء مد مثل 
" بصير" وقفاً 0

 ** من الراءات التي يجوز فيها الوجهان ( الترقيق والتفخيم )  وقفاً : 
" مصر " التفخيم أشهر عملاً بالوصل 0
" القطر " الترقيق أشهر عملاً بالوصل 0
" ونذر "  الترقيق أشهر عملاً بالأصل والوصل ( أصلها : نذري ، حذفت الياء للتخفيف ) 0
" يسر " الترقيق أشهر عملاً بالأصل والوصل ( أصلها : يسري حذفت الياء للتخفيف ) 0
" أسر ": الترقيق أشهر عملاً بالأصل والوصل ( أصلها : أسري ، حذفت الياء للبناء ) 0


من الراءات التي يجوز فيها الوجهان وصلاً :
 " فرق " من الآية ( 63) من سورة الشعراء من قوله تعالى (  فانفلق فكان كل فرقٍ كالطودالعظيم)
الراء ساكنة قبلها كسر أصلي ولحقها حرف استعلاء مكسور في كلمة واحدة ، والوجهان : أي التفخيم والترقيق صحيحان مقروء بهما لكل القراء إلا أن الترقيق هو المشهور 0
أما في حالة الوقف : من فخم وصلاً فخم وقفاً ، ومن رقق وصلاً فإنه جوز له الوجهين وقفاً ا - أن تكون مكسورة مثل : " رزقا " - قريب "  0
ب - أن تكون ساكنة وما قبلها مكسور كسرا أصلياً وبعدها حرف استيفال مثل :" فرية " 
ج - أن تكون ساكنة ما قبلها ساكن وما قبله مكسور مثل :" السحر " وقفاً 0 
د - أن تكون متطرفة  وقبلها ياء لين مصل :" السير " وقفاً ، وإذا كانت متطرفة وقبلها ياء مد مثل " بصير " وقفاً 0


3- الحروف المرققة وجهاً واحداً :
وهي حروف الاستيفال ( وهي ما تبقى من الحروف الأبجدية بعد إخراج حروف الاستعلاء " خص ضغط قظ " واستثناء ألف المد والراء واللام من لفظ الجلالة ) 

* تنبيه : 
يراعى التأكيد على ترقيق الهمزة "( أعوذ بالله ) ، واللام ( وليتلطف ) والميم ( مخمصة ) والباء ( برق ) 

و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## بنت مصر

ما شاء الله عليكي يا فخر المسلمات
تعليم القران الكريم من احب الاعمال اللي الله تعالى
بارك الله فيكي والف شكر على مجهودك حبيبتي


بسنت

----------


## Proud_Muslimah

okhti bent masr :: 

barak alah feky we ashkorek awi 3ala mosharketek :: 
we yarab ye3ena ela kol mafeeh el kher lel muslimen
we yastafed el ekhwa we akhwat mn ela 7kam deh

we enshalah nekamel el deros eli fadla  ::rolleyes::

----------


## OMYA

استكمالا لهذا الجهد الرااااااااااااااااااااائع للاخت Proud 

اسمحوا لي ان احيلكم الى هذه الدروس الصوتية للتجويد علها تكون نافعة باذن الله......للشيخ أحمد عامر.....الأمين العام المساعد لنقابة محفظي وقرٌاء القرآن الكريم بالقاهرة 

http://www.islamway.com/bindex.php?s...0&series_id=10

----------


## م. بسمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بسم الله ماشاء الله يا براود مسلمة جهد رائع ممتاز بحق جزاك الله كل خير عنا..
وربنا ينفعنا واياكم به ان شاء الله
أسأل الله العظيم ان يرزقنا حفظ كتابه الكريم وترتيله ان شاء الله

أختكم في الله
بسمة*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله يا اختى عليكى ولكن لى طلب

انا حفظة جزء من كتاب الله بس سماعى فبالنسبة ليا الكلام كبير قوى فممكن تبسطى المسالة شوية وتعمليها على حلقات



دة لو مكنش يضايقك معلش انا اسفة بس جزاكى الله خير عنى

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه

جزاكى الله خيرا أختى العزيزة على هذا المجهود العظيم

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*

----------

